# Listeria



## Lil’ Goats (Jan 22, 2021)

I am new to Dairy Goat Info and need help. I just had a two year old pregnant Nigerian doe die from Listeria. I have more does due in March and April. I don’t want to lose them, what do I need to do? This is my first time dealing with Listeria and I feel helpless.


----------



## Robert Russell (Dec 13, 2017)

Lil' Goats said:


> I am new to Dairy Goat Info and need help. I just had a two year old pregnant Nigerian doe die from Listeria. I have more does due in March and April. I don't want to lose them, what do I need to do? This is my first time dealing with Listeria and I feel helpless.


So sorry about your girl. Listeria is a scary disease and you can't wait around before you start treatment. I recommend tennesseemeatgoats.com. Suzanne Gasparotto has a great site with a page on listeria. Get some penicillin, and if you don't know how to give injections subq., learn how. It's not hard. Immediate treatment is key, so don't wait around for your vet to show up.


----------



## Robert Russell (Dec 13, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your girl. I remember the first time one of my goats got listeria. You never forget the head twisting and that blind stare...
Check out tennesseemeatgoats.com. Suzanne Gasparotto has a great site, and there is a page devoted to listeria. Her treatment is aggressive, but the alternative is a dead goat, and you don't want that. Get a bottle of penicillin and some syringes (12 ml barrels, 20 gauge needles). If you don't know how to give injections subq., learn how -- it's not hard. Thiamin and B12 are helpful too. I can't remember whether you can get thiamin over the counter or not; B12 is a prescription medication. You can get it at valleyvet.com if your vet will approve it for you (you order it, and enter your vet's contact info, and Valley Vet calls him to check).


----------

